# Is my cat pregnant {pic's here to show}



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi guys,
This is my first post on here and it seems to be one of the best forums I've looked at over the past few days.

I'm 99% sure my cat {1 year old} mated over christmas week. I'm just not sure if the cat she mated with {or we think she mated with} was neutered or not.
I think she's pregnant but as I've never had a pregnant cat before I thought I'd check with some more owners out there to see what you think.

She just wants to be in the house all the time and and when she's not sleeping she's overly affectionate {she's a happy cat all th time anyway} and is like my shadow.
I've taken some pic's of her nipples as these also I'm sure have grown in size. I'd be really gratefull if someone who's had pregnant cats before could give me their opinion on if you think she's pregnant or not :thumbup:










This one I think her belly just looks bigger as she's on her back ?









As here her belly isn't realy big ?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry, have no knowledge of pregnant cats, i am sure someone will be along very shortly but have to say her nipples do look very pink!!!


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> sorry, have no knowledge of pregnant cats, i am sure someone will be along very shortly but have to say her nipples do look very pink!!!


Thank youfor the reply anyway archiebaby ...... I think they look rather pink too x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

when did you take her to stud? you can normally go by the dates, 3weeks from the mating.

Edit: Oh I just noticed that you dont know WHO she mated?? shes a year & not spayed? Id take her in to be spayed now.
Why is she allowed around males that you dont even know are neutered?? I very much doubt a neuter boy will mate.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> when did you take her to stud? you can normally go by the dates, 3weeks from the mating.
> 
> Edit: Oh I just noticed that you dont know WHO she mated?? shes a year & not spayed? Id take her in to be spayed now.
> Why is she allowed around males that you dont even know are neutered?? I very much doubt a neuter boy will mate.


I could be wrong (and hope I am), but I think this was either a deliberate mating or at the very least a "oh well it was an accident but we are now delighted if the results of this accident are a litter of kittens" type of mating. Which in my book is deliberate too.


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> when did you take her to stud? you can normally go by the dates, 3weeks from the mating.
> 
> Edit: Oh I just noticed that you dont know WHO she mated?? shes a year & not spayed? Id take her in to be spayed now.
> Why is she allowed around males that you dont even know are neutered?? I very much doubt a neuter boy will mate.


As controversial as some people may or may not find it, I was not/am not against the idea of my cat having 1 litter, I really wouldn't like to get into a whole debate type thing over it 

I was just really hoping someone who has had a pregnant cat before could give their opionion based on the pic's I've posted to if her nipples look like that of a pregnant queen ?


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

Tje said:


> I could be wrong (and hope I am), but I think this was either a deliberate mating or at the very least a "oh well it was an accident but we are now delighted if the results of this accident are a litter of kittens" type of mating. Which in my book is deliberate too.


Sorry but I'm really not trying to upset or offend anyone or get into a debate about my cat.
I'm just after a simple answer or opinion BASED on the pic please x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Her nipples do seem pink yes. How long ago would you say she was mated, did you see the mating happen?

I have added a link of an experience I had when I took on a cat from someone~ just so you no it isnt all roses!

If she is pregnant, which I shall assume she is, if she isnt spayd and has been allowed out! then be prepared and have some money ready for if something goes wrong. usually they are fine and do fine by themselves but best to be prepared

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/109697-sad-story.html


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

I didn't see any mating but my husband was sure he saw her with a male cat. I'd say anything from Xmas eve that she would of mated. So if she is pregnant I have that at 3-4 weeks ?
If my cat is pregnant we are prepared for every evenuality that may or may not come with this. And all kittens however big or small the litter may be, already have good caring lifetime homes ready for them x


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Twilighter said:


> Sorry but I'm really not trying to upset or offend anyone or get into a debate about my cat.
> I'm just after a simple answer or opinion BASED on the pic please x


just as you are free to choose what YOU want to talk about.... so are the rest of us. If we want to comment on the irresponsibility of letting your cat mate with any tom (Dick or Harry) then we can. That's the beauty of internet forums. We are all allowed a say. None of us can dictate what others say.

if you don't want to comment on the fact you bred your cat in a totally irresponsible manner, then don't. But don't try to silence the rest of us! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

Tje said:


> just as you are free to choose what YOU want to talk about.... so are the rest of us. If we want to comment on the irresponsibility of letting your cat mate with any tom (Dick or Harry) then we can. That's the beauty of internet forums. We are all allowed a say. None of us can dictate what others say.
> 
> if you don't want to comment on the fact you bred you cat in a totally irresponsibel manner, then don't. But don't try to silence the rest of us! :thumbsup:


Not trying to silence anyone, I just choose not to get in to a debate over something which was not the original question 
And me personally am not one for making harsh comments on something when I don't know the full story ..... but hey thats just me :thumbsup:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Twilighter said:


> Sorry but I'm really not trying to upset or offend anyone or get into a debate about my cat.
> I'm just after a simple answer or opinion BASED on the pic please x


Hello, Sorry I'm not much help, A Vet maybe to tell you.

please everyone don't jump down the posters throat she was asking a question and needing advise.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Twilighter said:


> Not trying to silence anyone, I just choose not to get in to a debate over something which was not the original question
> And me personally am not one for making harsh comments on something when I don't know the full story ..... but hey thats just me :thumbsup:


... we know you let your unneutered cat out (on more than one occasion) while she was on heat. We don't need to know more. That, by definition, is irresponsible. I am not being harsh. I am being honest. I care for cats a LOT more than I care for your feelings, and I will never apologise for that!


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> Hello, Sorry I'm not much help, A Vet maybe to tell you.
> 
> please everyone don't jump down the posters throat she was asking a question and needing advise.


Thank you so much for that x x x


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> please everyone don't jump down the posters throat she was asking a question and needing advise.


help away, don't let me or anyone else stand in your way, but please don't tell me or others what we should or shouldn't post.


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

Tje said:


> ... we know you let your unneutered cat out (on more than one occasion) while she was on heat. We don't need to know more. That, by definition, is irresponsible. I am not being harsh. I am being honest. I care for cats a LOT more than I care for your feelings, and I will never apologise for that!


Why do you think I need you to apologise 
Continue to make harsh nasty comments if that makes you feel better ?
All I was after was a basic answer not a slanging match which is what your honesty actually is !!!
I'm sure you'll probably post back again with more unhelpfull words but I refuse to be dragged into this any longer :scared:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Twilighter said:


> Why do you think I need you to apologise
> Continue to make harsh nasty comments if that makes you feel better ?
> All I was after was a basic answer not a slanging match which is what your honesty actually is !!!
> I'm sure you'll probably post back again with more unhelpfull words but I refuse to be dragged into this any longer :scared:


fine, whatever, just don't try to tell the rest of you didn't act irresponsibly towards your cat and that we should only give helpful constructive replies.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not here to cause any arguments But I do know that this sort of reaction doe's put people off asking advise on here..

But As I've said before ''other'' members put posts on with pregnant Cats/Dogs and pics of new litters and THEY get Congratulations and applause


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

Can't tell if she's pregnant but I hope she isn't


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

WHY?....Do you know the Cat/owner in person?


Twilighter If I was you I'd get advise from your Vet from now on hunni


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

She is very likely pregnant. I would suggest, in the best possible spirit, that you get her spayed now before she is too far along. Kittens are cute, but I can almost guarantee you that the "offers" made by people to home them will rapidly fall away during the next few weeks. Shpuld this happen, are you prepared to keep them all?


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

snoopydo said:


> I'm not here to cause any arguments But I do know that this sort of reaction *doe's put people off asking advise on here*..
> 
> But As I've said before ''other'' members put posts on with pregnant Cats/Dogs and pics of new litters and THEY get Congratulations and applause


Very much so, I can honeslty say out of the few forums I'm a member of {for different things} I've never experianced this - but hey it happens.
I'd been flicking through different pet forums for a few days now and I actually picked this one as it really did seem like it was a friendly forum.

My original topic is still un-answered as it got directed in a different direction, and I'm sure its probably a topic that has been debated over and over and over again on here x


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> I'm not here to cause any arguments But I do know that this sort of reaction doe's put people off asking advise on here..
> 
> But As I've said before ''other'' members put posts on with pregnant Cats/Dogs and pics of new litters and THEY get Congratulations and applause


not from me they don't. And if people get put off randmly and irresponsibly breeding moggies ... all the better for it. Maybe that way we will have less moggy litters and less overcrowded cat shelters. I really don't see the point of being against random moggy matings then running to offer help as soon as a random irresponsible mating results in pregnancy. However, if you want to offer help to the OP, I sure won't stand in your way. My issue with you was... while you didn't offer help yourself, you felt justified to tell those of us who were responding HOW we should respond. You respond how you like, and I will too. Surely that's only fair. And if you really want to throw in the old coconut about "people getting put off asking for advice" can I also just point out to you that just as many people get put off by posts where irresponsible practices are condoned! Some of the most valuable (advice giving) members of this forum have already stopped posting because of this, and many others are considering stopping posting because too many irresponsible practices are condoned. So to put it simply, no matter what is posted, it will never suit all the posters all of the time.


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> She is very likely pregnant. I would suggest, in the best possible spirit, that you get her spayed now before she is too far along. Kittens are cute, but I can almost guarantee you that the "offers" made by people to home them will rapidly fall away during the next few weeks. Shpuld this happen, are you prepared to keep them all?


Sorry but there is no way I would ever consider aborting my queens kittens. I am not at all worried about the homes that are waiting for these kittens, if anything I have more close family and friends that have asked for one that what there will be kittens to be able to give them.
We already plan on keeping 1 kitten and then getting both mum and kitten done


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Twilighter said:


> I'd been flicking through different pet forums for a few days now and I actually picked this one as it really did seem like it was a friendly forum.
> 
> My original topic is still un-answered as it got directed in a different direction, and I'm sure its probably a topic that has been debated over and over and over again on here x


This *is* a friendly forum. No one is being unfriendly, they are just putting animal welfare before your feelings. And that IMO is exactly the way it should be. You can speak for yourself, your cat can't !

If you want advice, the best piece of advice I can give you is to get the cat to the vet on Monday for a neuter.

A vet can scan your cat (ultrasound scan) and tell you for definite is she is pregnant.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

You are allowed to respond in whatever way you feel fit...As I am too.

I'm just saying that this site has lost lots of members as they've got their heads chewed off for asking questions.

I'd never personnally ask anything on here about things like this now.

And this Forum is supposed to be about helping people.


And I Did offer Advise I mentioned That A Vet would be able to tell her if her Cat was pregnant. I've also suggested that she may be better off getting advise from here vet from now on. As I'm suprised she's not been put off here now judging by the slating she got just now.


I Also agree that Cats SHOULD be Neutered But accidents happen to all of us. None of us are perfect.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I actually don't think she looks pregnant. I had photos somewhere of my girls nipples (cant find them at the moment) but the actual nipples increase in size, as well as the colour changing. It was very obvious really. I knew right away. My girl was 3 weeks pregnant before i noticed the changes.

I don't want to get into the debate either but i don't personally agree with mating moggies. Too risky healthwise and it takes away the chance of some poor babies in rescue centres being rehomed.

No one here can stop you doing what you want to do, or tell you what you can or can or cannot do, but please make sure you are ready for anything bad that could happen. Remember what you are putting your girl through, and what for.

I wish you all the best of luck if she is pregnant, make sure you have her spayed after the birth BEFORE she gets outside again.

People are here to help you, but we all have something in common, and that's the welfare of cats. That always comes first. :thumbup:


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

alisondalziel said:


> I actually don't think she looks pregnant. I had photos somewhere of my girls nipples (cant find them at the moment) but the actual nipples increase in size, as well as the colour changing. It was very obvious really. I knew right away. My girl was 3 weeks pregnant before i noticed the changes.
> 
> I don't want to get into the debate either but i don't personally agree with mating moggies. Too risky healthwise and it takes away the chance of some poor babies in rescue centres being rehomed.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your welcomed and friendly advise which is what I was hoping for from the start x x x
My cat is everything to me and I do understand why some people don't agree with moggies mating etc. 
But I personally for my cat I feel very differently, if I did not think healthwise she couldn't do it then of course I wouldn't allow it, if I didn't have wonderfull homes for the kittens, I wouldn't allow it. And if I couldn't afford for anything where a vet is needed of course I wouldn't allow it.
I'm also not going to allow her to have litter after litter. If she is in fact pregnant this will be her first and only litter.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> I actually don't think she looks pregnant. I had photos somewhere of my girls nipples (cant find them at the moment) but the actual nipples increase in size, as well as the colour changing. It was very obvious really. I knew right away. My girl was 3 weeks pregnant before i noticed the changes.
> 
> I don't want to get into the debate either but i don't personally agree with mating moggies. Too risky healthwise and it takes away the chance of some poor babies in rescue centres being rehomed.
> 
> ...


^^^^ excellent advice!! If your cat isnt pregnant, get her spayed, if she is dont let her out again until she is spayed after they have stopped feeding because it isnt unknown for a cat to come into call again straight away.


----------



## jackano1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi, I would say get her checked by a vet.

Accidents can happen with cats, My older cat (rest her soul) got out by mistake I had booked her in to be spayed but unfortunately got out and got pregnant. (This was 20 years ago).

I of course let her have the litter and found loving homes for all of the 8 kittens. But even though they had homes I am fussy and went and checked them out for myself before anyone had a kitten.

As soon as was able to got her spayed.

So see a vet and take it from there, if she isnt book her in to be done if she is ask the vets advice etc.,

I have a new kitten now and she has just got done (before she has gone out).

Let us know what happens.

Janex


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

jackano1 said:


> Hi, I would say get her checked by a vet.
> 
> Accidents can happen with cats, My older cat (rest her soul) got out by mistake I had booked her in to be spayed but unfortunately got out and got pregnant. (This was 20 years ago).
> 
> ...


I'm exactly the same which is why I'm not selling the kittens, they are being given to wonderfull friends of mine. And at least I'll still get to see the kittens and see how they are getting on x


----------



## mummiesofRio (Oct 25, 2009)

Just echoing what's already been said, really. PLEASE, if she's not pregnant then get her neutered. 

We've taken a stray in who is unneutered and pregnant, that's anywhere between 3 & 6 kittens that have been let down by an owner who doesn't care enough to do right by their pet (I'm not saying you don't care about your cat, I'm sure you do, although I don't agree with what's happened) and either we or an animal shelter are going to be left to foot the bill?! 

One question I have is were the people who are going to be taking your kittens looking for cats before your queen got pregnant? Or is it just because "ooh, such & such is having kittens, let me have one" I don't really see any need in allowing your cat to mate (with a tom who could have all sorts of nasties which would be passed on to mum and kittens) it's not beneficial for her - the only motive I can think of is money?. I may be wrong and I hope I am, it's just a bit of a sore subject at the moment. IMO no cats who are able to reproduce should be let outside but it's a bit late for that now.

Just read your post....Obviously it's not money related....that's good....


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

mummiesofRio said:


> Just echoing what's already been said, really. PLEASE, if she's not pregnant then get her neutered.
> 
> We've taken a stray in who is unneutered and pregnant, that's anywhere between 3 & 6 kittens that have been let down by an owner who doesn't care enough to do right by their pet (I'm not saying you don't care about your cat, I'm sure you do, although I don't agree with what's happened) and either we or an animal shelter are going to be left to foot the bill?!
> 
> ...


Never money related a I would not allow the kittens to go to anyone I didn't know. And I would never ever want to make money from my cat. I had 2 homes lined up before we thought she may of been pregnant and we would keep 1 of the kittens. 
Out of the 2 homes that are waiting, one of them wants 2 of the kittens and the other would like 1. So thats 4 kittens that already have fab homes. Since we thought she may be pregnant 2 more family members have offered loving homes to kittens. All of these people I know, love and trust and I know would not back out in anyway x


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> You are allowed to respond in whatever way you feel fit...As I am too.


exactly!! which is what I have been saying all along. Don't tell me how to post and what to post, and I won't tell you what (and what not) to post.

You were the one who come on here reminding the rest of how we _should_ be posting, I wasn't the one telling you how to post. I have said all along post what you want when you want!!



snoopydo said:


> I Also agree that Cats SHOULD be Neutered But accidents happen to all of us. None of us are perfect.


this wasn't an accident, this was a deliberate mating, that's why the OP can only tell us that the mating(s) took place sometime after Christmas eve and why she has a one week window on her cat's due / mating dates.


----------



## AngelWivAttitude (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi all,

I have felt the need to register and reply to this post. Twilighter is a very dear and close friend of mine. The situation is this.

We both own cats, she has a female (i'm sure you've guessed by now lol), and I have a tom. We have planned for a long time to mate them both together. We deliberated this for a long time before deciding to go ahead with it. Also, we had many friends and family on both sides asking us if we would consider it as they would love to have one from them.

Unforunately when Twilighter's cat went into heat, my tom didn't 'do the deed'. Also unfortunately, her cat accidentally got out and we have since suspected that she is pregnant.

The entire plan has never been for money in any way shape or form. Nor has it been for her to have litter after litter, we planned for ONE litter only. Once the kittens are born BOTH cats were going to be booked into the vet asap. My tom is a pure housecat (have lost 2 cats recently to a very busy road at the back of my house so with only him left now, decided it was for the best)and is not allowed outside, therefore not going out to inpregnate any other females in heat! .

I personally do not consider what we are doing as irresponsible. I know of many people who have several un-neutered cats letting them roam free getting pregnant time after time. We are not doing that. Tbh her getting out WAS an accident, but all the same if she is pregnant then we are still very happy for her.

As soon as she has her litter she will not be going out until she is spayed. We have done months of research on the subject and are fully prepared (emotionally and financially) for whatever may come.

Whether any of you agree or disagree is fine, it really is as I am a strong believer that everyone is entitled to their own opinion and free speech. 

I would also like to thank those that replied, although disagreeing with the situation, were also very polite and friendly with their comments. Its nice to know that, although our opinions may differ, we can still be respectul to one another xxx


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

Tje said:


> exactly!! which is what I have been saying all along. Don't tell me how to post and what to post, and I won't tell you what (and what not) to post.
> 
> You were the one who come on here reminding the rest of how we _should_ be posting, I wasn't the one telling you how to post. I have said all along post what you want when you want!!
> 
> *this wasn't an accident, this was a deliberate mating, that's why the OP can only tell us that the mating(s) took place sometime after Christmas eve and why she has a one week window on her cat's due / mating dates*.


:Yawn: ............ ANYWAY .............

Thank you to those who have offered friendly constructive advise even if we're not of the same opinion.

If anyone else has anymore thoughts on the PICTURE ! and if in your experiance she is or isn't pregnant I would thank you for your help x


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

mummiesofRio said:


> I don't really see any need in allowing your cat to mate (with a tom who could have all sorts of nasties which would be passed on to mum and kittens) it's not beneficial for her - the only motive I can think of is money?.


it's not just nasty illnesses and gentic diseases male cats can pass on to their kittens... a tom cat plays a very important rule in the kittens' charachters/personalities... so when you let a female cat mate at will with any old stray (apart from all the health issues associated with that type of irresponsible breeding) the female could be mating with the grumpiest male on the block and would have a far higher chance than normal of producing kittens with genetic predisposition to have a terrible charachter/personality. These types of kittens, while they ALWAYS find homes when they are still young and cute, have a FAR higher chance of landing back in a rescue centre as they simply don't make that good pets, and most folks won't/can't go the extra miles needed to make these cats better pets as that takes hard work and effort.

No signs yet with your stray???? (and any backing coming forth from any resuces???) all the best Rio's mummie.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

AngelWivAttitude said:


> Twilighter is a very dear and close friend of mine. The situation is this.
> 
> We both own cats, she has a female (i'm sure you've guessed by now lol), and I have a tom. *We have planned for a long time to mate them both together. We deliberated this for a long time before deciding to go ahead with it.*


thanks for the honesty. I still think you are both irresponsible and adding to an already massive problem of moggy over-population. There are wrong and right ways to mate animals, and this way was wrong. If this cat is pregnant you have no idea who the father (or fathers) are, and if they have any health or personality issues (all of which can be passed on to the kittens).

If it's just the whole "cute kitten experience" you want, why don't you ask in a local shelter if you can foster a pregnant female. That way, instead of adding to an already existing massive problem, you would be helping to aleviate that same problem. Being a part of a solution is surely preferable to being part of a problem.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Twilighter said:


> :Yawn: ............ ANYWAY .............
> 
> Thank you to those who have offered friendly constructive advise even if we're not of the same opinion.
> 
> If anyone else has anymore thoughts on the PICTURE ! and if in your experiance she is or isn't pregnant I would thank you for your help x


I thought you were ignoring me?

why do people always do that... make a big song and dance about "right that's it, I am not responding to you any longer" then feel the need to post silly childlike faces in response to something said.

At least be adult enough to voice an opinion instead of posting a stupid emoticon when you quote someone's thread. Or if you just can't think of something to say, then ignore .. but the little silly faces are frankly childish!


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

Tje said:


> thanks for the honesty. I still think you are both irresponsible and adding to an already massive problem of moggy over-population. There are wrong and right ways to mate animals, and this way was wrong. If this cat is pregnant you have no idea who the father (or fathers) are, and if they have any health or personality issues (all of which can be passed on to the kittens).
> 
> If it's just the whole "cute kitten experience" you want, why don't you ask in a local shelter if you can foster a pregnant female. That way, instead of adding to an already existing massive problem, you would be helping to aleviate that same problem. Being a part of a solution is surely preferable to being part of a problem.


YOU jumped down my throat before you knew the full facts which I did not feel were relivant to what I was originally asking, you formed a wrong opionion of the situation and went with it. 
I did NOT let my cat out on purpose to mate with some random, you just assumed I did.
These kittens {if there are any} have homes so are not going to end up as unwanted pets and adding to the problem.


----------



## mummiesofRio (Oct 25, 2009)

All is quiet on the kitty front  she won't let us feel her tummy anymore so we're just waiting to see the flickering of kittens moving around!!


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

Tje said:


> I thought you were ignoring me?
> 
> why do people always do that... make a big song and dance about "right that's it, I am not responding to you any longer" then feel the need to post silly childlike faces in response to something said.
> 
> At least be adult enough to voice an opinion instead of posting a stupid emoticon when you quote someone's thread. Or if you just can't think of something to say, then ignore .. *but the little silly faces are frankly childish*!


So are some of your comments, funny how I've already had some private messages to say that YOU are like this on here alot  {another silly icon for you there}


----------



## AngelWivAttitude (Jan 21, 2011)

Tje said:


> thanks for the honesty. I still think you are both irresponsible and adding to an already massive problem of moggy over-population. There are wrong and right ways to mate animals, and this way was wrong. If this cat is pregnant you have no idea who the father (or fathers) are, and if they have any health or personality issues (all of which can be passed on to the kittens).
> 
> If it's just the whole "cute kitten experience" you want, why don't you ask in a local shelter if you can foster a pregnant female. That way, instead of adding to an already existing massive problem, you would be helping to aleviate that same problem. Being a part of a solution is surely preferable to being part of a problem.


Its only a problem if you don't take care and look after the 'results'. I do agree that the world is over-populated with cats. However, we had planned to breed between us because we knew their health condition & temperament, which cannot be guaranteed when getting a cat from a shelter.

Her getting pregnant by a tom outdoors which we did not now WAS an accident as she escaped, it was not planned that way :frown:

We are not after a 'cute kitten experience'. I had my cats for many years before they were ran over. We don't go out getting kittens for their fluffiness, we are cat owners for the long haul.

Please do not judge our motivations whithout knowing us as people.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Twilighter said:


> YOU jumped down my throat before you knew the full facts which I did not feel were relivant to what I was originally asking, you formed a wrong opionion of the situation and went with it.
> I did NOT let my cat out on purpose to mate with some random, you just assumed I did.
> These kittens {if there are any} have homes so are not going to end up as unwanted pets and adding to the problem.


I didn't jump down your throat. I told you the truth. You were irresponsible. There isn't a nice way to say that. Do you want me to type it pink font with a wee smiley face at the end??? Will that make it more palatable that you are an irresponsible cat owner/moggy breeder?

Stop feeling vitimised just because I disagree with your irresponsible moggy breeding. I *am* being perfectly polite in my disagreement.

As for this being an unplanned accident, yeah right, you plan for ages to mate your female with your friend's male and when your friends male isn't up to the job your IN HEAT female who you KNOW is in heat, just happens to escape and get accidentally pregnant. Pull the other one, it's got the bells on it.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

AngelWivAttitude said:


> However, we had planned to breed between us because we knew their health condition & temperament, which cannot be guaranteed when getting a cat from a shelter.


no, and it can certainly not be guaranteed now when you don't even know how many different fathers this litter has and what their health and temperamant is like.


----------



## AngelWivAttitude (Jan 21, 2011)

To mummiesofRio - thank you for your comment, you are right in a sense that we want to experience the whole thing. If we were not so in love with our own cats and their temperaments then this would certainly have been the route to have gone down i.e. re-home/foster a pregnant cat.

I also agree that there are alot of irresponsible cat owners who let their cats breed time and time again because they can't be bothered to get them neutered. 

My 2 previous girls that sadly got run over 6 months ago, were spayed at the earliest opportunity and in future, with the new cat and my tom, this would also be the case.


----------



## morgmonster (Jun 8, 2010)

if she is pregnant, are you going to insist that the resulting kittens are all neutered/spayed too? to an extent I understand the desire to have "just one litter" - but what if all the kittens' new owners want "just one litter", and all those kittens' owners want "just one litter"... it's just impossible that none of them will end up in a cat rescue centre for one reason or another.

It is just something to think about, as at the very least it does seem like you've thought this all through even if the outcome isn't as you expected it to be...

Good luck with the kittens & I hope they are all healthy & mumcat too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Tje said:


> I didn't jump down your throat. I told you the truth. You were irresponsible. There isn't a nice way to say that. Do you want me to type it pink font with a wee smiley face at the end??? Will that make it more palatable that you are an irresponsible cat owner/moggy breeder?
> 
> Stop feeling vitimised just because I disagree with your irresponsible moggy breeding. I *am* being perfectly polite in my disagreement.
> 
> As for this being an unplanned accident, yeah right, you plan for ages to mate your female with your friend's male and when your friends male isn't up to the job your IN HEAT female who you KNOW is in heat, just happens to escape and get accidentally pregnant. Pull the other one, it's got the bells on it.


What about the pink and fluffy Tje?

I agree with this completely.

Moggies are already over populated and 1 of my moggies has a genetic skin condition so have you tested your queen for health condition/genetic problems?

How do you know what she's mated with is a cat of decent health and not some stray which has all sorts of problems?

Why would you want to breed?

Surely if those cute kittens were important you would breed from only health tested cats or get a pedigree cat that has come from lines that have been tested.

People are way to passive with things like this...

I have no problem with moggies hell I have 3 of my own but breeding from non-health tested cats and a parent that cant be traced? Well I have a problem with that.


----------



## Twilighter (Jan 21, 2011)

Tje said:


> I didn't jump down your throat. I told you the truth. You were irresponsible. There isn't a nice way to say that. Do you want me to type it _pink font with a wee smiley face at the end_??? Will that make it more palatable that you are an irresponsible cat owner/moggy breeder?
> 
> Stop feeling vitimised just because I disagree with your irresponsible moggy breeding. I *am* being perfectly polite in my disagreement.
> 
> *As for this being an unplanned accident, yeah right, you plan for ages to mate your female with your friend's male and when your friends male isn't up to the job your IN HEAT female who you KNOW is in heat, just happens to escape and get accidentally pregnant. Pull the other one, it's got the bells on it*.


That would be fantastic thanks

Of course YOU know best as you know me sooooo well. 
Once again your making complete assumptions and going with it, well good for you - a massive round of applause.

Not that I need to explain myself to you or that you'd believe me {not that I give a dam} but when we realised she was in heat was when my husband caught her with the other male !!! at that point my friends cat was brought round and nothing happened - from that moment she NEVER went out but could of still already been caught !!!
How are those bells working out for you ? x


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a feeling that even if the cat is not pregnant, the OP will not spay her because she has decided she wants kittens and that's that.  
The other OP's tom should also be neutered. These random unneutured toms are equally the bane of any neighbourhood.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Twilighter said:


> So are some of your comments, funny how I've already had some private messages to say that YOU are like this on here alot  {another silly icon for you there}


What you mean that Tje doesn't sugar coat things & tell irrepsonsible pet owners what they want to hear but the truth? 

There has been many posts where cats 'accidentally' get out & get pregnant along with many posts regarding rescue centres being inundated with animals so I'm not suprised that people get upset about posts such as yours


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Havent read every page but are you going to take the cat to the vet to see if it is pregnant?


----------



## AngelWivAttitude (Jan 21, 2011)

morgmonster said:


> if she is pregnant, are you going to insist that the resulting kittens are all neutered/spayed too? to an extent I understand the desire to have "just one litter" - but what if all the kittens' new owners want "just one litter", and all those kittens' owners want "just one litter"... it's just impossible that none of them will end up in a cat rescue centre for one reason or another.
> 
> It is just something to think about, as at the very least it does seem like you've thought this all through even if the outcome isn't as you expected it to be...
> 
> Good luck with the kittens & I hope they are all healthy & mumcat too.


Lovely comment, thanks. Yes, the homes awaiting them are in the same minds as us that they will all be neutered as early as possible. As said before they are going to friends and families who definately don't want to breed.

Any cats I have owned in the past we neutered as kittens and once this litter is born my new baby plus my tom will definately be booked in :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> I have a feeling that even if the cat is not pregnant, the OP will not spay her because she has decided she wants kittens and that's that.
> The other OP's tom should also be neutered. These random unneutured toms are equally the bane of any neighbourhood.


Yeah, its the same old story. That's the problem.


----------



## AngelWivAttitude (Jan 21, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> I have a feeling that even if the cat is not pregnant, the OP will not spay her because she has decided she wants kittens and that's that.
> The other OP's tom should also be neutered. These random unneutured toms are equally the bane of any neighbourhood.


My tom is a housecat, i would not let an un-neutered male roam the streets, no way!! I lost my two female (spayed) cats to a busy road outside my house and from that day on I decided, (before i litter trained him to go outside) that he would not step foot outside, don't want to risk him getting run over too. He's NEVER been outside, not once since i got him as a baby.

Oh, & he IS getting neutered


----------



## make mine a double (Jan 21, 2011)

Has anyone actually given the OP any constructive advice as to her original question? Why do you all feel the need to deviate from the original subject and share your views on cat breeding with her?

We all have different opinions and just because her views are different to yours it makes them no less valid. PLEASE can people just stick to answering the questions asked?


----------



## AngelWivAttitude (Jan 21, 2011)

make mine a double said:


> has anyone actually given the op any constructive advice as to her original question? Why do you all feel the need to deviate from the original subject and share your views on cat breeding with her?
> 
> We all have different opinions and just because her views are different to yours it makes them no less valid. Please can people just stick to answering the questions asked?


thank you..... Well said x x x x


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

make mine a double said:


> Has anyone actually given the OP any constructive advice as to her original question? Why do you all feel the need to deviate from the original subject and share your views on cat breeding with her?
> 
> We all have different opinions and just because her views are different to yours it makes them no less valid. PLEASE can people just stick to answering the questions asked?


Actually I have seen some great advice given on this thread.

Such as take the cat to a vet who will know if its pregnant and get it spayed at the same time. Advice like that is much better and more informed than:

"Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwh i cant wait to see cute kittiesss"

Well at least I think it is.


----------



## AngelWivAttitude (Jan 21, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Actually I have seen some great advice given on this thread.
> 
> Such as take the cat to a vet who will know if its pregnant and get it spayed at the same time. Advice like that is much better and more informed than:
> 
> ...


True! Some good advice given.....

I must say I think the problem with this thread is the manner in which disagreements have been aired. Most people will not agree with the situation but it does not mean that it has to be put across in such a disrespectful way, which is clearly how it has ended up here.

Those who have 'respectfully' disagreed with what we are doing have had their views welcomed by the OP and myself as their views and opinions are definately valid. But I also feel that our views and opinions are also valid. And we have a right to make such a choice without being bomdarded with insults and negativity.

Each to their own is all I can say!

If there are people out there who have owned a pregnant cat, their advice would be very much appreciated in answering the OP's original question xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Twilighter said:


> Not trying to silence anyone, I just choose not to get in to a debate over something which was not the original question
> *And me personally am not one for making harsh comments on something when I don't know the full story *..... but hey thats just me :thumbsup:


but we Do know the full story, cats a year old not spayed...you let her out to mate with a cat, are oyu going to test her for fiv/felv/herpes/chamlmidya/calici virus/pkd/hcm? is the boy tested for these? will you keep them until 13weeks and fully vac them? have £700 saved for a c-section, (she does look very small in the pics) can take 3 weeks off of work to feed them every 2 hours if she doesnt feed/take care of them? do you know how to revive a kitten at the birth? thats just the bascis.



snoopydo said:


> I'm not here to cause any arguments But I do know that this sort of reaction doe's put people off asking advise on here..
> 
> *But As I've said before ''other'' members put posts on with pregnant Cats/Dogs and pics of new litters and THEY get Congratulations and applause *


What you mean people that spend a hell of alot of money on research, buying in certain lines, showing and producing the best cats that they can, keeping them until 13weeks fully vac? Yes id congratualte them to! dont know why that is confusing really!



koekemakranka said:


> She is very likely pregnant. I would suggest, in the best possible spirit, that you get her spayed now before she is too far along. Kittens are cute, but I can almost guarantee you that the "offers" made by people to home them will rapidly fall away during the next few weeks. Shpuld this happen, are you prepared to keep them all?


good post  the kitten market is vertually nil, resuces are over flowing with moggies,, why not rescue 6 kittens instead of bringing X more into the world?



AngelWivAttitude said:


> Its only a problem if you don't take care and look after the 'results'. *I do agree that the world is over-populated with cats. However, we had planned to breed between us because we knew their health condition & temperament, which cannot be guaranteed when getting a cat from a shelter.*
> 
> *Her getting pregnant by a tom outdoors which we did not now WAS an accident as she escaped, it was not planned that way :frown:*
> We are not after a 'cute kitten experience'. I had my cats for many years before they were ran over. We don't go out getting kittens for their fluffiness, we are cat owners for the long haul.
> ...


you DONT KNOW the boys temprement???????????? OR health???? kittens dont turn out like their parents they are very different! take one of each genes and they nature/nurture and their own personality. who did she mated with?? how many times? you want very quick to stop it? 'looking out the window at her?' so this makes no sense what so ever!!!

its Never a accident!! she wasnt neutered and in call...........how coems my calling cats never are 'accidently' let out??



AngelWivAttitude said:


> Lovely comment, thanks. Yes, the homes awaiting them are in the same minds as us that they will all be neutered as early as possible. As said before they are going to friends and families who definately don't want to breed.
> 
> Any cats I have owned in the past we neutered as kittens and once t*his litter is born my new baby plus my tom will definately be booked in* :thumbsup:


in the same minds as you? so they all want to have 'one litter'?

why are you waiting for the kittens to ber born? so you will mate her again?

you do know that this could mess your boy up? what are you going to do when he starts spraying and pooping all over your home to attract a mate? say this 'learned' habbit stays after his neutered? wheres he going? the local rescue?



make mine a double said:


> Has anyone actually given the OP any constructive advice as to her original question? Why do you all feel the need to deviate from the original subject and share your views on cat breeding with her?
> 
> We all have different opinions and just because her views are different to yours it makes them no less valid. PLEASE can people just stick to answering the questions asked?


lol welcome a new member....im guessing that its one of you 2 signed up tyo say this!

and yes people HAVE given good advice, SPAY & NEUTER SPAY & NEUTER!!!!!!!!!

I dont think she looks pregnant so yippee off to the vets! :thumbup:


----------



## AngelWivAttitude (Jan 21, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> you DONT KNOW the boys temprement???????????? OR health????


I was on about the health and temperament of MY tom!!!



Taylorbaby said:


> in the same minds as you? so they all want to have 'one litter'?


No.... I'm not letting my Tom & kitten have a litter, my tom is getting neutered and the new addition will also get done... plus, my tom is a housecat anyway and there's NO CHANCE of him getting any old gal pregnant outdoors... since he can't get out!!! Any cats I have owned have been spayed at the earliest opportunity and this is the first and last time to mate.



Taylorbaby said:


> lol welcome a new member....im guessing that its one of you 2 signed up tyo say this!


This is completely uncalled for and absolutely rediculous... I have my own mind and do not need to back myself up by re-registering (which I'm sure is not possible anyway!!!).... you obviously just don't like someone else coming along & being decent enough to try to get the thread back on topic :


----------



## mummiesofRio (Oct 25, 2009)

Taylorbaby....couldn't have said it all better myself :thumbup:

Angelwithattitude - why are you waiting until the kittens (if there are any) are born before you have your boy neutered?! If the queen is pregnant then you've got what you wanted, why not get him done asap incase of anymore 'accidents'?


----------



## AngelWivAttitude (Jan 21, 2011)

Considering this is supposed to be a friendly forum to seek support and advice I am sorely disappointed, I'm not surprised people leave!!!

Yes.... people are entitled to their own options, and thats fine... but why be so nasty about it just because you don't agree


----------



## AngelWivAttitude (Jan 21, 2011)

mummiesofRio said:


> Taylorbaby....couldn't have said it all better myself :thumbup:
> 
> Angelwithattitude - why are you waiting until the kittens (if there are any) are born before you have your boy neutered?! If the queen is pregnant then you've got what you wanted, why not get him done asap incase of anymore 'accidents'?


we're not sure if she's pregnant yet. If she is... he'll be booked in.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

AngelWivAttitude said:


> I was on about the health and temperament of MY tom!!!
> 
> No.... I'm not letting my Tom & kitten have a litter, my tom is getting neutered and the new addition will also get done... plus, my tom is a housecat anyway and there's NO CHANCE of him getting any old gal pregnant outdoors... since he can't get out!!! Any cats I have owned have been spayed at the earliest opportunity and this is the first and last time to mate.
> 
> ...


well the health of your cat is he fully health tested then? are his parents fully health tested? plus she never used your cat so thats redundant?

so shes only breeding her once unless she accidently gets out again in the first 13weeks of the kittens lives, so might as well neuter your boy now :thumbup:'

haha it is i answered she doesnt look pregnant she looks very small to even consider having a litter from from the pics, and yes it most certainly is possible to re reg, seen many many times here 



mummiesofRio said:


> Taylorbaby....couldn't have said it all better myself :thumbup:
> 
> Angelwithattitude - why are you waiting until the kittens (if there are any) are born before you have your boy neutered?! If the queen is pregnant then you've got what you wanted, why not get him done asap incase of anymore 'accidents'?


thanks! :thumbup:



AngelWivAttitude said:


> Considering this is supposed to be a friendly forum to seek support and advice I am sorely disappointed, I'm not surprised people leave!!!
> 
> Yes.... people are entitled to their own options, and thats fine... but why be so nasty about it


it is friendly, what do you want us to say? AWWW!! you mated your cute moggie woggie to a unknown boy! congrats!! well done you!! yippee!! 



AngelWivAttitude said:


> we're not sure if she's pregnant yet. If she is... he'll be booked in.


so you still plan to mate if she isnt?


----------



## AngelWivAttitude (Jan 21, 2011)

Again..... if you've got nothing helpful to say... why bother!!!!!


----------



## mummiesofRio (Oct 25, 2009)

AngelWivAttitude said:


> we're not sure if she's pregnant yet. If she is... he'll be booked in.


And if not? you'll disregard all the information that's been given about the dozens of kittens that desperately need homes and try to breed the two cats again....? :


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Twilighter said:


> when we realised she was in heat was when my husband caught her with the other male !!! at that point my friends cat was brought round and nothing happened - from that moment she NEVER went out but could of still already been caught !!!


Well done. You catch your own much loved, cherished, etc, etc, female cat outside, you think possibly being mated by a stray tom carrying goodness know what in the way of highly infectious feline diseases and then then you bring round your friend's equally much loved, etc, etc, etc, tom cat to mate with her and pur him at risk too. Nice one 

And your friend say's you've both researched your plans for months on end. And you really think you shouldn't receive any negative comments here?

Why ANYONE on this forum should jump to the defence of OP's such as with this thread - and they appear with alarming regularity, always along the same lines - is truly beyond me.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

AngelWivAttitude said:


> Again..... if you've got nothing helpful to say... why bother!!!!!


everything i said _Was_ helpful, and what others said tom, if your to blinkered to see that then its your problem.



mummiesofRio said:


> And if not? you'll disregard all the information that's been given about the dozens of kittens that desperately need homes and try to breed the two cats again....? :


lol yes they will!



gskinner123 said:


> *Well done. You catch your own much loved, cherished, etc, etc, female cat outside, you think possibly being mated by a stray tom carrying goodness know what in the way of highly infectious feline diseases and then then you bring round your friend's equally much loved, etc, etc, etc, tom cat to mate with her and pur him at risk too. Nice one *
> 
> And your friend say's you've both researched your plans for months on end. And you really think you shouldn't receive any negative comments here?
> 
> Why ANYONE on this forum should jump to the defence of OP's such as with this thread - and they appear with alarming regularity, always along the same lines - is truly beyond me.


VERY good point!!! i said about health tests ...and testing but apparently that isnt helpful!

*are you going to test her for fiv/felv/herpes/chamlmidya/calici virus/pkd/hcm? is the boy tested for these? *
and the boy? I mean you dont know what he could have passed to her? then your boy to if they are too mate?

will you keep them until 13weeks and fully vac them? have £700 saved for a c-section, (she does look very small in the pics) can take 3 weeks off of work to feed them every 2 hours if she doesnt feed/take care of them? do you know how to revive a kitten at the birth? thats just the bascis.

and i also said that she doesnt look pregnant and she looks very small to breed from from the pictures, i can repeat it until the cows come home, if you dont think that any of this advice is helpful, then, i dont really know!


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

welcome to the forum,looking at that photo she doesn't look pregnant,as its a forum you will get those who will not agree with what has happened,but they are entitled to there opinions no matter how they put it across , now im a little confused if everyone got there cats spayed they would never be any kittens ever again,so what about these people wanting a kitten for there first pet,but look none about as everyone has had there cat spayed  
would this be because most people want people to go to rescues for there cats  im all for helping rescues but surely people shouldn't have to be forced to go for a rescue just because a lot of people are against moggies being bred 
and don't you think its a little cruel telling people to get there cat spayed if already pregnant, you keep saying cats in rescue are being killed as no room etc, but isnt this what your advising some people to do  killing innocent kittens :scared:
so as i said if ALL cat's get spayed if you wan't a cat its either a rescue cat or a pedigree cat,and I can't see a lot of people who can afford or would wan't to pay over £450 for a cat just as a pet

all i can say it by all means give advice if you can, some will use it and obviously some won't,we can't make people do something they don't want too,so wether there cat is pregnant or not I think a little push in the right direction,like getting her spayed as soon as kittens are born is more helpful,then calling people irresponsible etc :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Just want to throw this out there but does this look like there is a shortage of cross/moggies?

Other/Mixed Breed Cats and Kittens for sale in UK

Its not about not breeding cross's/moggies but at least health testing the parents correctly.

Its the same with cross's/mongrel dogs why is it always the pedigree breeders who pay out of the nose to ensure a breed is healthy and when they dont they are made out bad like in pedigree dogs exposed but when a moggy/mongrel/cross breed breeder doesnt health test its acceptable?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

AngelWivAttitude said:


> If we were not so in love with our own cats and their temperaments then this would certainly have been the route to have gone down i.e. re-home/foster a pregnant cat.


but this mating isn't between your own two cats, the father or fathers are unknown, so the tempermants of the kittens could be terrible.



AngelWivAttitude said:


> I also agree that there are alot of irresponsible cat owners who let their cats breed time and time again because they can't be bothered to get them neutered.


And you two are part of the group of irresponsible cat owners/moggy breeders.



shetlandlover said:


> What about the pink and fluffy Tje?


*she's still here chica* 



shetlandlover said:


> *Surely if those cute kittens were important you would breed from only health tested cats* or get a pedigree cat that has come from lines that have been tested.


yes, that would be the responsible and safe thing to do!



koekemakranka said:


> I have a feeling that even if the cat is not pregnant, the OP will not spay her because she has decided she wants kittens and that's that.


exactly!! they want kittens, period. If she is not pregnant this time, they will try it again with the friends unneutered male cat, if he is again not up to the job, the female will slip out the door "totally accidentally" again .



Cleo38 said:


> What you mean that Tje doesn't sugar coat things & tell irrepsonsible pet owners what they want to hear but the truth?


yeah a lot of people in here confuse blunt talking with rudeness. But that's often just because they can't actually counter the very valid points I make so it just helps them to cloud the waters by throwing "oh she is sooo rude". That way they hope to turn the conversation away from their irresponsible breeding and on to my style of talking. It's called diversion tactics. And in this thread there are very blatant.



KathrynH said:


> Havent read every page but are you going to take the cat to the vet to see if it is pregnant?


well that would cost money, so what do you think?



AngelWivAttitude said:


> My tom is a housecat, i would not let an un-neutered male roam the streets, no way!!


but hey your friends female got out "accidentally" when she was on heat, but I assume you can assure that won't happen with your cat. Maybe you should pass your secret on to your friend.



make mine a double said:


> Has anyone actually given the OP any constructive advice as to her original question? Why do you all feel the need to deviate from the original subject and share your views on cat breeding with her?


oh how quaint, yet another brand new member just signed up to remark on the manner existing members post. How unusual is that! 

that aside, instead of just telling others what to do and how to post .... why don't YOU advise the OP.



make mine a double said:


> We all have different opinions and just because her views are different to yours it makes them no less valid. PLEASE can people just stick to answering the questions asked?


As long as you're allowed to post your opinion... I too will post mine. That ok with you? :thumbsup:



shetlandlover said:


> Actually I have seen some great advice given on this thread. Such as take the cat to a vet who will know if its pregnant and get it spayed at the same time. Advice like that is much better and more informed than: "Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwh i cant wait to see cute kittiesss" Well at least I think it is.


Of course it is, if the OP wants to know for sure if her cat is pregnant there are two things she/they can do. Wait, or go to the vet for an ultrasound. But ultrasounds costs money, and moggie breeders generally don't do things like health testing or scanning, moggy pregnancies have to be done on the cheap.



Taylorbaby said:


> but we Do know the full story, cats a year old not spayed...you let her out to mate with a cat, are oyu going to test her for fiv/felv/herpes/chamlmidya/calici virus/pkd/hcm? is the boy tested for these?


what do you think? They don't even know who the father is! (or fathers are!). lol, and you;re asking them if they will so a series of health tests ... well, I suppose we can all dream 



Taylorbaby said:


> its Never a accident!! she wasnt neutered and in call...........how coems my calling cats never are 'accidently' let out??


now... don't go bursting their bubbles by being too real TB.



AngelWivAttitude said:


> I was on about the health and temperament of MY tom!!!


But your cat *isn't* the father, remember!



AngelWivAttitude said:


> plus, my tom is a housecat anyway and there's NO CHANCE of him getting any old gal pregnant outdoors... since he can't get out!!!


what your tom can't "accidentally" escape in the way your mate's female did? Please pass on your secret to your pal, she obviously needs it.



AngelWivAttitude said:


> we're not sure if she's pregnant yet. If she is... he'll be booked in.


and if she's not... she'll be back over to your boy (both of them untested) for another shot at an irresponsible mating!



gskinner123 said:


> Well done. You catch your own much loved, cherished, etc, etc, female cat outside, you think possibly being mated by a stray tom carrying goodness know what in the way of highly infectious feline diseases and then then you bring round your friend's equally much loved, etc, etc, etc, tom cat to mate with her and pur him at risk too. Nice one
> 
> And your friend say's you've both researched your plans for months on end. And you really think you shouldn't receive any negative comments here?
> 
> Why ANYONE on this forum should jump to the defence of OP's such as with this thread - and they appear with alarming regularity, always along the same lines - is truly beyond me.


LOL -- yes the "we have researched this for months" bit made me laugh too. I would love to know where all that research was done. 

And totally agreed that it is bad enough that people breed in an irresponsible manner like this, but they fact that they actually want support and help and our understanding.... it's quite unbelievable.



Taylorbaby said:


> *are you going to test her for fiv/felv/herpes/chamlmidya/calici virus/pkd/hcm? is the boy tested for these? *
> and the boy? I mean you dont know what he could have passed to her? then your boy to if they are too mate?


good question, but I think we all know the answers 

I have yet to hear of one moggy breeder who health tested either cat, let alone both. That costs money TB, and takes people with a responsible AND animal loving nature to fork out that kinda money for cats, especially moggies. I will throw a party when I come across a health tested moggy queen and stud .... and I will invite you all :thumbsup:

_(sidenote: is anybody else worried that Lizward isn't here, lol. Lizzybabes, I do hope you're ok, I know this is your kind of thread and your absence worries me somewhat)_


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Twilighter said:


> Very much so, I can honeslty say out of the few forums I'm a member of {for different things} I've never experianced this - but hey it happens.
> I'd been flicking through different pet forums for a few days now and I actually picked this one as it really did seem like it was a friendly forum.
> 
> My original topic is still un-answered as it got directed in a different direction, and I'm sure its probably a topic that has been debated over and over and over again on here x


Yes, this has been debated ad nauseum and frustration is running high on a lot of levels. Posters come on who have "accidentally" let their cat get pregnant and then want just warm fuzzy happiness from all the members on the forum. When they don't get it, they feel personally attacked.

This might help put things in perspective for you. We have a bunch of people on here who volunteer in rescues and they've seen a LOT of unwanted kittens who have to be euthanized because nobody wants to love them. This is distressing to them, obviously, and when more kittens are brought into the world, well, you understand.

More to the point, since you must love your cat. When you allow her out to mate with anyone, she could pick up diseases from him--you don't know who he is. Think of it as going out to a bar and just picking up some random guy and having unprotected sex. He could have any number of nasty diseases. Sure people do it any way, but it's not a smart idea, or a healthy one. Furthermore, whatever mum picks up from the tom could be transmitted to the kittens. So, just worst case (and I'm not trying to just frighten you, but I'm trying to put everyone's frustration into easy terms), mum mates with some random tom, she carries the kittens, you fret over her and go through the whole pregnancy along with her. You help her have the kittens (and she manages to have them normally, and not need an emergency c-section, which is always a possibility and could kill her), and they aren't well. You nurse them for weeks to try to help them, but one by one, they sicken and die. Worse yet, your cat also has it now and she gets sicker and sicker. Imagine the heartbreak and the unnecessary suffering.

These are the things everyone fears for you and your cat and her offspring. This is why they all appear to jump down your throat and they urge you to get her to a vet immediately and get her spayed. It's to potentially save her life and the life of those kittens. They don't know you, so nothing here is personal. But they are a passionate group and above all else, they want to save lives.

I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

GeordieBabe said:


> now im a little confused if everyone got there cats spayed they would never be any kittens ever again,so what about these people wanting a kitten for there first pet,but look none about as everyone has had there cat spayed


I don't think anyone has ever said every cat should be neutered. All people are saying is that breeding should be done in a responsible, safe and controlled manner. The breeding in this thread was none of those things.



GeordieBabe said:


> would this be because most people want people to go to rescues for there cats


no not at all. I foster moggy kittens for shelters, but my own cats are from planned litters, bred for all the right reasons. And only bred after extensive (and expensive) health tests have been carried out. Also only suitable (temperament) studs and queens are used for breeding.



GeordieBabe said:


> and don't you think its a little cruel telling people to get there cat spayed if already pregnant


no it's not at all cruel as I see on a daily basis the results of moggy breeding with the wrong cats... it's not always (often) pretty



GeordieBabe said:


> you keep saying cats in rescue are being killed as no room etc, but isnt this what your advising some people to do  killing innocent kittens :scared:


killing a few cells is absolutely not the same as killing a fully formed kitten



GeordieBabe said:


> so as i said if ALL cat's get spayed if you wan't a cat its either a rescue cat or a pedigree cat,


not at all, I would happily buy (and happily recommend others to buy) moggy kittens that were bred responsibly to proper high standards. I have nothing against moggy kittens. I just have a lot against irresponsible breeding practices



GeordieBabe said:


> we can't make people do something they don't want too,so wether there cat is pregnant or not I think a little push in the right direction,like getting her spayed as soon as kittens are born is more helpful,then calling people irresponsible etc :thumbsup:


that's fine if that's the advice YOU want to give, then give it, I certainly won't stand in your way. But do you mind awfully if other people reserve the right to call people like the OP irresponsible? We are all entitled to our opinions, you would rather those opinions were "gentle pushes" and all ncie and helpful... then go ahead and give that type of help support, but don't expect universal agreement. Plenty of us in here find the OP (and her friend) highly irresponsible and have the right to state that.


----------

